

Treat Life As An Experiment - Tom Kelley - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/treat-life-as-an-experiment-tom-kelley

======
VMG
I don't know if Edison is really a person you should look up to. But I know
that Buckminister Fuller had a similar philosopy:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buckminster_Fuller#Bankruptcy_a...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buckminster_Fuller#Bankruptcy_and_depression)

> By age 32, Fuller was bankrupt and jobless, living in public, low-income
> housing in Chicago, Illinois. In 1922,[3] Fuller's young daughter Alexandra
> died from complications from polio and spinal meningitis. Allegedly, he felt
> responsible and this caused him to become drunk frequently and to
> contemplate suicide for a while. He finally chose to embark on "an
> experiment, to find what a single individual [could] contribute to changing
> the world and benefiting all humanity."[4]

~~~
htsh
Out of curiosity, why the knock on Edison?

~~~
VMG
He screwed Tesla for example:

Tesla claimed he was offered US$50,000 (~ US$1.1 million in 2007, adjusted for
inflation)[27] if he redesigned Edison's inefficient motor and generators,
making an improvement in both service and economy.[21]:54–57 In 1885 when
Tesla inquired about the payment for his work, Edison replied, "Tesla, you
don't understand our American humor," thus breaking his word.[28][29] Earning
US$18 per week, Tesla would have had to work for 53 years to earn the amount
he was promised. The offer was equal to the initial capital of the company.
Tesla immediately resigned when he was refused a raise to US$25 per week.[30]

